# Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011



## Enigma (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Bordis,

weil ich zur Zeit gut an der Elbe unterwegs bin, meine Zettis fange und wieder schwimmen lasse, möchte ich mal anfangen.






Ein 84er Zetti. Er konnte einen Fin-S ice nicht wieder stehen. Er hat gut gebockt in der Strömung. Danach folgten noch einige 60-70er die auch wieder schwimmen konnten.

Bin morgen auch wieder unterwegs, von daher folgen bestimmt noch paar 80er.

Dann haut mal in die Tasten. Viele grüsse an die Elbangler. 

Enigma, der spinnfischer


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri Heil meiner seits #6

Ich hoffe ja mal das du noch mehr ans Band bekommen wird 

MfG


----------



## kosh87 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri, hocken die etwa schon mitten in der strömung ? 
so tief ist doch der pegel noch gar nicht oder an der kante.


----------



## Enigma (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/840/img2805j.jpg/http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/840/img2805j.jpg/Danke, Danke,

gerade wieder in Berlin angekommen. Heute morgen war es an der Elbe sehr ruhig, bis das Wetter gegen 8uhr umschlug. Trotz des miesen Wetters ging einiges.

Um 5uhr morgens bis der erste und beste Zetti des Tages. Hab selten so ein Schlag in der Rute gehabt. Hatte wohl hunger der kleine, auf meinen 7er Fin-S ice. Der drill ging auch ein paar Minuten, weil er nach dem Köderkontackt gleich in die Strömung schwomm. Konnte ihn aber, für einen kleinen Landgang überreden. Er hatte 88cm und war 11pfund schwer der kleine.http://img840.*ih.us/img840/7981/img2805j.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/5691/img2815t.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/6043/img2818r.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Dannach folgten ein 62er,71er,74er,75er und alle auf Fin-S Ice. Zurzeit mein Lieblingsgummitier. Das schlechte Wetter hat uns dann zum Abbruch gezwungen.

Vielleicht fahre ich noch am Dienstag zur Elbe. Wenn meine neue Rute kommt, die Egi Collector.

@ Zander yanky, danke, irgendwie geht immer was an der Elbe. Nie unter 60, total komisch

@ Kosh87, sie stehen zur Zeit noch an der Strömungskante. Hab immer das Glück das sie in die Strömung wollen. Stella sei dank, das das immer gut für mich ausgeht.

Bis dann Enigma, der Spinnfischer
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/840/img2805j.jpg/


----------



## bous hh (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

@ enigma, wie führst du den Fin -S ? So wie ich es gelesen habe ist es ja ein vertikalköder. 

Ps.: Perti zu der Serie


----------



## Enigma (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> @ enigma, wie führst du den Fin -S ? So wie ich es gelesen habe ist es ja ein vertikalköder.
> 
> Ps.: Perti zu der Serie



Danke Bous,

Bin überzeugter Faulenzer. 14gr Köpfe und ein 7er Fin-S. Absinken lassen, 2x kurbeln, absinken lassen usw.
Obwohl es ein Winter Köder ist, rockt es total. Alle wundern sich mit was ich Angel. 

Naja wer fängt hat recht, sag ich immer. Bis dann


Enigma der Spinnfischer


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

schöne Fänge ! #6


----------



## Schuschek (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri zu den guten Fischen.

Das Thema " Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011" von dir find ich Klasse.
Ich hoffe das es von etlichen angenommen wird


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



Enigma schrieb:


> http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/840/img2805j.jpg/http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/840/img2805j.jpg/Danke, Danke,
> 
> gerade wieder in Berlin angekommen. Heute morgen war es an der Elbe sehr ruhig, bis das Wetter gegen 8uhr umschlug. Trotz des miesen Wetters ging einiges.
> 
> ...


 

wau ein dickes Petri Heil tolle Zander#6
da könnte man ja direckt neidisch werden:r

Gruß toto


----------



## bous hh (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

wieso wählst du so einen langen umgerechnet hat der ja eine länge von 17,5 cm..ist das nich zu groß?


----------



## Enigma (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> wieso wählst du so einen langen umgerechnet hat der ja eine länge von 17,5 cm..ist das nich zu groß?



Mein Kollege fischt die ganze Zeit mit 4,5-5inch, ich dagegen mit 7er. Ab und zu mach ich ein 10gr Kopf ran. Im Durchschnitt fange ich die grossen und die meisten Zetti's. Ich nenne es, natürliche Selektion.


Also wo ich heute morgen war, ist verständlich mein Ding. Der Zander biss um 5uhr früh, gegen 8uhr wurde es richtig nass. Weswegen wir auch gegangen sind

Danke an die anderen, Gruß Enigma


----------



## anbeisser (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Moin !

Wo an der Elbe warst Du denn ?
Wolltes es auch mal auf Zander probieren.

Fahre selber meist nach Neukirchen zwischen Wittenberge und Werben.
Meist nur auf Aal.Vorgestern Nacht gings gut. 1x63 ,1x57 1x 55 und etliche Babys.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour....892956,11.903&spn=0.049193,0.110378&t=h&z=13

Petri
A.


----------



## Schuschek (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal an den Elbzanderfängen beteiligen.

Die beiden hatte ich am Montag am Band.

76er





80er


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri & weiter so.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Schuschek (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

wollte den Threat mal wieder hoch holen

Zander von Heute aus der Elbe kurz vorm steigen des Wassers


----------



## Enigma (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri zum Zander! Bin morgen auch unterwegs, wenn's knallt poste ich auch was


----------



## Enigma (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Hi, bin zurück von der Sturmfront Elbe.

Bin gegen 06:00uhr vor Ort gewesen, mit meinem Kollegen. Es war so windig, das wir probleme hatten die Bisse zu erkennen. Nach etwa 2min hatten wir den ersten Kontackt. Schwanz ab, weiter gehts. Dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Die Rute bog sich, nach kurzer Zeit kam ein 72er Zetti zum vorschein.
http://img825.*ih.us/img825/2781/img3900q.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/9117/img3899s.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Kein Riese, aber für die bedingungen vollkommen OK. Er wurde auch wieder sanft in sein Element zurück gelassen. 

Es folgten noch insgesamt 5 Zettis, zwischen 50-65cm die alle wieder Baden gingen. Gegen 08:00uhr war der Wind und der Regen in der Übermacht. Rückzug....bis die Tage

Enigma


----------



## marcs (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

schicke unterhose


----------



## aalk47 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

ja, schicke buxxe.

steht da HOMO hinten druff, oder habe ich mich verlesen?!

deine joppe erinnert etwas an christoph schlingensief`s overall beim legendaeren bad im wolfgangsee.

weiter so.


----------



## Schuschek (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri, bei uns steigt zur Zeit das Wasser so stark das man es gar nicht versuchen braucht auf Zander. Hatte aber auch so keine Zeit ans Wasser zu gehen


----------



## anbeisser (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Moin !

War gestern Nacht an der Elbe bei Wittenberge

Einen 71iger mit 3,4Kg auf Köderfischfetzen vom Brassen.
Brassen als Köder ist echt gut,das Fleisch ist relativ zäh und bleibt gut am Haken.

Petri
A.


----------



## Enigma (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri,


Wa heute an der Elbe unterwegs, hab einen neuen Spot gesucht. Wetter  spielte mit, nur die ELBE hat Hochwasser. Ohne Watthose ging gar nix.  Langsam geht ja der Pegel runter, aber die Buhnen sind teilweise  uberflutet.

Das es heute schwer wird, war uns klar. Aber so mies, naja. Wir waren um  Punkt 05:00uhr vor Ort. Die ersten Bisse waren sehr spitz und konnten  nicht verwertet werden. Ok weiter zur nächsten Buhne. Nach paar Minuten  konnte der erste Zetti 65cm gelandet werden. Zwar kein riese, aber unter  den Bediengungen Ok. 
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/8770/img4537i.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/7850/img4538v.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
An der nächsten Buhne, beim ersten Wurf Biss. Meine Bremse von der  Stella ging. Hab sie fast immer voll zu. Zog erstmal 20 Meter von der  Rolle, dachte gleich an Waller. Dann beim Drill merkte ich, das da was  nicht stimmt. Was musste ich sehen? Hab ein ü80 Hecht am Schwanz  gerissen. Leck mich am Arsch dachte ich mir. Mache keine Pics von  gerissenen Fischen. Deswegen nix zu sehen.

Bis dann, hoffe der Pegel sinkt wieder. Will Fischen


----------



## Enigma (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri Bordis,

wa heute mit meinem Bro Stuka an der Elbe unterwegs, aber diesmal wo der Wasserstand nicht so hoch ist. 

Waren wie immer um 05:00uhr vor Ort. Es war windstill und man konnte jeden Biss bzw Zupfer erkennen. Super so ne Tage. Die ersten Zetti Fritten konnten auf Bass Assasin die Dapper gelandet werden. Erst gegen 08:00 gingen etwas grössere an die Peitsche. Farbe war heute total wurst, Opening Night, Pumpkin, Chatreuse Dog, es ging alles. Hier mal Paar vorzeigbare.
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/8018/urlaubkroatiendarkosgeb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img585.*ih.us/img585/8018/urlaubkroatiendarkosgeb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/8018/urlaubkroatiendarkosgeb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Um 10:30 war wie immer schluss mit den Bissen. Hatten dannach noch paar Bisse, konnten aber nicht verwertet werden.

Bis denne Enigma und Stuka


----------



## Schuschek (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Petri zu den erkämpften Zandern!

Bei mir wird es noch etwas dauern mit der Zanderjagd. Mache am Wochenende meinen Bootsführerschein, besser gesagt die Lehrgänge dazu. Was man nicht alles am Wochenende für seine Arbeit tut. Da steht lernen vor dem angeln. Aber danach ist dann ja mehr als genug Zeit


----------



## Toffer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Schönd Fänge!

Du sag mal bist du eigentlich generell nur mit  No Action Shads unterwegs oder darf es ab und an auch mal n Schaufelschwanz sein??

Bin bisher meist mit 11cm Kopyto´s oder 4,5" Salty Shaker´s unterwegs, ein weitere Frage wäre da noch, wie kommst du in der Strömung mit nur 10g zurecht? Da treibt das doch alles bis hamburg ab, darfst mich gerne eines Besseren belehren|supergri


----------



## `angelfreak04 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



Toffer schrieb:


> ein weitere Frage wäre da noch, wie kommst du in der Strömung mit nur 10g zurecht? Da treibt das doch alles bis hamburg ab, darfst mich gerne eines Besseren belehren|supergri


 

moin leute!!! :vik:

ja das würde mich auchmal interessieren,wie das geht?
soll jetzt nicht böse rüber kommen (meine frage).

also ich frage deshalb weil ich letzten freitag an der elbe bei dömitz war.zielfisch war eigentlich der aal aber trotz dessen habe ich es nartürlich auf zander mal versucht (allerdings nur auf eine angelstelle).

lass mich lügen aber mein jig-kopf war mind. doppelt so schwer wie deiner und trotzdem hatte ich das gefühl als wenn der gufi nicht am boden aufkommen würde.am buhnenkopf in der srömungskante habe ich auch sehr gut gefühlt wie der gufi schön den boden knutscht.aber selbst wenn ich in der mitte von der buhne stand und einfach grade aus geworfen habe ist der gufi wieder richtung strömung gezogen worden.

hast du vielleicht ein paar tipps,Engima? wo ich z.b. die zander suchen sollte,wo man eigentlich nicht unbedingt angeln sollte (hängergefahr,wenig fischaktionen).....

wie schon geschrieben wollten wir auf aal angeln und selbst das 80g tiroler hölzl wurde im seichtem bereich weggezogen und in der hauptstömung hatten wir keine chance.

na ja gefangen habe ich noch einen guten rapfen von 70 cm aalmaßig ging nur ein untermaßiger...


----------



## Enigma (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

@ danke, mach mal dein Binnenführerschein. Mit Boot auf der Elbe knallt es richtig. Hab mir mit Stuka am Wochenende, ein Zodiac Festrumpfschlauchboot gekauft. Bauen es diese Woche auf unseren Wünsche um, deswegen nicht am Wasser.

@Toffer, ich fische gerne mit schmalen Ködern. Fin S, Bass Assasin die Dapper, Egogear Power Shad, jetzt im Sommer fische lieber mit was, was Druck macht. Kopytos haben einen hohen Rücken bzw Flanke. Also eher was fürn Hecht.

@angelfreak, guck dir mit GoogleMaps die Elbe von Oben an. Immer in der Aussenkurve Fischen, die sind tiefer, weil der Fluss auf die Buhnen drückt. Dadurch sind mehr Nährstoffe an solchen Stellen, wo sich der Weissfisch aufhält. Wo Weissfisch ist, ist Zander. Zur Zeit Fische ich mit 15gr Köpfen. Das mit den 10gr war im Frühsommer, wo der Pegel noch unter 1,60 war.

Bin nächste Woche mitm Boot auf der Elbe unterwegs, is noch 1 Platzt frei. Hoffe konnte euch Helfen

Enigma


----------



## Toffer (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

So jetzt sag noch wo und ich bin dabei, hab Urlaub|supergri

Ich hab Heute leider nur Hechte am Band gehabt und die Bisse kamen wirklich nur auf No-Action Shads sonst hatten wir eigentlich nur Erfolge auf Kopyto´s oder Salty Shaker´s nu wa ich mal mit nem Nitro Spring los und siehe da es ging wirklich besser, ich hatte aber 28g Köpfe dranne da der Gegenwind extrem war sonst sind es meist 21 oder 25g Köpfe.

P.S. Die Hechte standen direckt vor den Füßen und bissen sehr spitz oder würgten sich den ganzen Köder bis Anschlag hinter


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

ja klar,danke,jeder tipp von profis sind mir wert....
darauf bin ich z.b. nicht gekommen, aber ist ja auch logisch (aussenkurve...).

ich würde sagen übung macht den meister! werde den tröööt im auge behalten und bei gelegenheit mit sicherheit fragen stellen.

oh,da be ich schon eine,ne schuldigung zwei fragen.... angelst du auch mit köderfische\fischfetzen oder nur auf kunstköder? <---und was bringt deiner meinung nach mehr erfolg--->?mehr nachts oder am tag?

ich glaube das waren jetzt doch drei fragen aber egal...fragen kostet ja nichts....

:vik: mfg freak


----------



## ayron (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Also als anfänger und auch so ist es bei licht dankbarer (morgens/abends), wenns dunkel ist ist es mit Köderkontrolle ect. m.M nach immer noch einen tick schwerer#h


----------



## er2de2 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Petri zu den erkämpften Zandern!
> 
> Bei mir wird es noch etwas dauern mit der Zanderjagd. Mache am Wochenende meinen Bootsführerschein, besser gesagt die Lehrgänge dazu. Was man nicht alles am Wochenende für seine Arbeit tut. Da steht lernen vor dem angeln. Aber danach ist dann ja mehr als genug Zeit




@Schuschek

Off Topic: Hey Marco was für 'ne Arbeit hast du denn, wenn du einen Bootsführerschein benötigst?


----------



## Schuschek (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*



er2de2 schrieb:


> @Schuschek
> 
> Off Topic: Hey Marco was für 'ne Arbeit hast du denn, wenn du einen Bootsführerschein benötigst?


 
Vermessung auf dem Wasser und an Land unserer Bundeswasserstraßen. Durch Personalabbau müssen wir jetzt selbst fahren


----------



## er2de2 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Coole Sache! #6

Schöne Grüße

PS: Netter Heimatort - sehe gerade zu meiner Frau herüber ...  ;-)


----------



## wallerwoller (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

soooo...hat heute doch noch was gebissen...genau an der strömungskante und hat sich gewehrt wie ein ganz großer. tolle kopfstöße + kleine flucht in die strömung.
bei beginnender dämmerung auf nen zanderkant-kauli in Flieder/Glitter-UV am 15g kopf. der hat gaaanz vorischtig gebissen...war trotz des geringen windes kaum zu spühren...aber es hat gereicht


----------



## wallerwoller (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

und heute hats direckt nochmal gefunzt


----------



## Perch-Noob (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge in der Elbe 2011*

Sauber die beiden @ wallerwoller


----------

